# selenocosmia crassipes care?



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all,
I might be getting a selenocosmia crassipes next week. I have seen that some of you have owned them. I know what they are like, a bit crazy by the sounds of them, but I just cant find much on how to care for them.
Can anyone help me please. 
I have the tank all ready and waiting. Its a 40x30x35 by the way.

Cheers,

Barry.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Good deep substrate, want them slightly above room temp, RH about 60-70% or so and watch your fingers.


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Good deep substrate, want them slightly above room temp, RH about 60-70% or so and watch your fingers.


 Nice one, cheers mate. :2thumb:
Looking forward to unpacking the beast.:devil:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

had a few of these ,got a adult female ,likes to hide and web,it seems there is two in the hobby ,one likes it tropical ,the other much drier ,mat


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I havent seen mine for two months now, all I saw before that was a leg poking out of its burrow, and before that it had moulted and that took 3 months, in its burrow so generally youll probably never see it! Great spider though if you do get a glimpse. I keep mine at above room temp, and spray once a week.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Gettin it from V.Cheeseman?


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish I could buy them in hope of getting a male from her but my funds are going on other spiders this month. You could ask her to find out where they came from? Theyre nice spiders, mine was pretty active until it made a burrow under some bark now I see nothing, not even at feeding time...the roaches keep disapearing though


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Gettin it from V.Cheeseman?


 Sorry it took so long to reply.:blush:
But yes mate, I am getting it from V. Cheeseman.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine only comes out to try and kiss me lol


----------

